# Interesting Transmission Behavior



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, the transmission definitely learns hills. I don't downshift manually, except on a hill that's icy, but after a little while of having the car, it started resisting up shifting going down hills so I don't have to brake as much on them it seems. It does a pretty good job at it. My Pontiac Vibe I had a little while back was really good at the hills. It quickly learned to downshift, sometimes a few gears, after I hit the brakes a little going down.

I also noticed the Cruze seems to learn how hard you usually ride it coming from a stop. I go through a week or two at a time where I'll play with the car a lot, then I may go through that much time babying it a bit more. When I start babying it a little more it shifts a little weird for a little while.. a little too rough, then that works itself out.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I go down a particular hill where I do this at least 4 to 5 days a week and it has never learned this. How many hills do you go down and how many times a week?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you happen to have the cruise control on? Even with my 1.4T auto if your speed goes above 3mph what your set, it will downshift to try to slow your gaining of speed.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I rarely use manual mode, but I have noticed that from when I first got the car to now the transmission seems like it has learned how I drive and shifts more to my liking most of the time.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I've noticed that too but I think the transmission over the time is responding more quickly at changing her behavior on 4 parameters, speed vs engine load vs throttle input vs downhill/uphill angle degree, and shifts more accurately depending on those parameters. I'm looking forward the transmission to learn to stop changing gears from 1 to 2 in the traffic so I use manual mode to keep it in second gear.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine has done this for quite awhile and I have never once used the manual mode.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting feedback on this. 



Snappa said:


> I go down a particular hill where I do this at least 4 to 5 days a week and it has never learned this. How many hills do you go down and how many times a week?


I only downshift on hills maybe once or twice a month as they are not on my usual route.



spacedout said:


> Did you happen to have the cruise control on? Even with my 1.4T auto if your speed goes above 3mph what your set, it will downshift to try to slow your gaining of speed.


No, cruise was not on during this time, but I know what you are talking about. I never noticed mine downshifting. Going down a hill the car will pick up speed with the cruise on.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I know this an old thread.

I'm waiting for my transmission to learn that I don't like the first gear whine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I know this an old thread.
> 
> I'm waiting for my transmission to learn that I don't like the first gear whine.


You will still be waiting at 185K miles, if my experience is any indication! By the way, mine does in all gears.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine seems to know when im driving on time and fuel concise. Ill at most give 40% throttle to speed up but its like it realizes im getting frustrated at fuel driving and after then it starts down shifting more easily


----------

